# Allergies?????



## makeminemeat (Sep 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if smoking with pecan could effect nut allergies?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds risky to me but I can't say if it would or wouldn't...


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a question best answered by a doctor or allergist.


----------



## eman (Sep 20, 2010)

Dont risk it!!!


----------



## meateater (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldnt risk it, theres plenty of other choices out there.


----------



## makeminemeat (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I'll ask the sawbones.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would also have to say RUN my son


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Sep 21, 2010)

hope this helps 

http://www.beyondallergy.com/...allergies/allergic-to-wood-smoke.php -


----------

